# MR2 EH Power Steering Fluid



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

I'm very interested in peoples fluid experience is as well. I did some research but it seemed in conclusive. I was not able to verify that the Toyota fluid is compatible with my PS rack, and in my case, the brake booster. I'd rather cook the pump than the rack and booster so I went with off the shelf "power steering fluid" which from my reading is pretty much the same as dextron or other ATF fluid without some of the additives needed for transmissions. So far I've only run a few min on it. 

If someone has better info on what the toyota EHPS fluid is I'd like to hear as well.

So how will overfiling cook the pump? (not disagreeing just wanting to validate how incase it impacts something else)


----------



## electromet (Oct 20, 2009)

It's probably because the pump wants some air space at the top to provide a pressure "buffer", as air squeezes easier than fluid. Without a "buffer", the compresssed fluid will look for an escape route and blow out the pump seals.


----------

